# ***POST MK1 CUSTOM INTERIOR***



## FLiGLi84 (Dec 5, 2006)

It really seems as if the MK1 scene has fallen apart. I am looking for all types of Custom interior ideas. Does anyone know where to look? Tried the "Search" and nothing....Post up your pics!!!


----------



## FLiGLi84 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: ***POST MK1 CUSTOM INTERIOR*** (FLiGLi84)*

I searched thru here and found nothing...Please post any pics.. Thanks!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: ***POST MK1 CUSTOM INTERIOR*** (FLiGLi84)*

What exactly do you want, vintage or modern?
Here are 2 examples,
Vintage pics of Orciari an Italian tuning company still in business today.

























OEM stock interior of Citi Golf (South Africa).

























Keep in mind, other tuners have used Porsche drive trains and interiors 
Artz Golf and Sbarro Golf http://www.pagenstecher.de/Tun....html.
I've seen BMW dashboards in a MK1 and MK2. They were from a E21, 320I BMW.
Many things have been done to a MK1, 
You can search the different names a Mk1 Golf is called in other markets.
Caribe in Mexico and latin America, Citi Golf in South Africa.
Need a boat?


----------



## FLiGLi84 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: ***POST MK1 CUSTOM INTERIOR*** (FLiGLi84)*

Has anyone used TMI or have any other suggestion on where to get door panels made up beside upholstery shop? Not sure how TMI works. Thanks!


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: ***POST MK1 CUSTOM INTERIOR*** (FLiGLi84)*

I have used TMI for Beetle replacement parts. Decent quality and fit for the price.


----------

